# Cheap car rental firms



## Lsung (Oct 27, 2013)

Hi can anyone recommend any cheap car rental firms in auckland? We are looking to hire a car for 2 weeks once we arrive until we find ourselves a car.

Thanks
Laura


----------



## escapedtonz (Apr 6, 2012)

Lsung said:


> Hi can anyone recommend any cheap car rental firms in auckland? We are looking to hire a car for 2 weeks once we arrive until we find ourselves a car. Thanks Laura


Hi,
If you go for the main airport ones like Hertz/Avis etc they're all about the same.
Last time we were up in Auckland we used Ace Car Rentals. Their office isn't actually at the airport but it's very close. They provide a free shuttle bus with luggage trailer to take you from the arrivals hall to their office.
They were very good and the hire rates cheaper than the main car rental firms. They mainly rent out the Nissan Tiida's but think they do Rav 4's also if you need bigger.

Try 46CDE04D as a promo code. Should give 10% off, however can only be used once. Got it off them after my last rental in August 2013 so should still work. I've not used it before and it'll expire before I need it again.


----------



## toadsurfer (Nov 27, 2009)

Another vote for ace. Their cars can be a bit hit and miss but they are cheap and get the job done.


----------



## Lsung (Oct 27, 2013)

Thanks all for your recommendations and the discount code &#55357;&#56835; 
Thanks


----------

